# LWRC .45 UMP



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks like LWRC is about to release their UMP subgun version....no price yet, which is scary.

LWRCI™ SMG Sub Machine Gun


----------



## chickenrappa (Jul 5, 2019)

Pretty looking subgun, that's for sure. Hopefully it's not super overpriced.


----------



## Brill (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks scary.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2019)

With it being LWRC, it gonna be quality.....saw a pre-order for $2995.00

Not my cup of tea, but UMP's are pretty cool, but for that money I would rather do a HK UMP.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 7, 2019)

Last 45 blowback subgun I fired was an M3. Can't compare with the tech on this one...but at that price I won't be buying.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 8, 2019)

Still I prefer the H&K MP5. Preferably in the SD configuration.

 Had an original Interdynamics KG-9 once upon a time. It was good in that it fired from the open bolt position. Ran a lot cooler than nearly all of the current "sub-gun" offerings. As well as being readily converted into a "bullet hose".
Best part was it was around 400 bucks. Wish I had never gotten rid of it.

If this is your thing though. This looks to be quite capable, if rather pricey


----------

